# I apologize for introducing myself this way but I need help on gear for the outer banks to shark fish with and where to take my son



## WNCBassGuy (Jul 10, 2020)

We will be down the last week of July. The answers I get here will determine where we will stay because it is strictly a shark fishing trip. I am going to buy one rod/rell combo to bring for the trip. I am on Pure Fishing's Pro Staff so I'll have to use a Penn Reel and am open to either spinning or conventional.

If there are castable areas around the inlets or deep beaches I'm thinking about a US Senator 113 and a Tiger 7 foot casting rod.

If we are going to have to sling stuff half a mile I'm thinking about a Penn Spinfisher 7500 or bigger with a Ugly Stick Big Water 11 foot surf rod.

If we are going to have to primarily kayak baits out I'll just get a Penn Senator 114 or 115 and a Elite Tiger Jig Rod.

The only problem with a surf rod is that it can only be used for that. Maybe there is a good balanced casting rod that will work for both as long as we don't have to cast a mile.

Where should we come to either have the deepest beaches to cast, best inlets to cast, or best place to kayak bait out in hopes of my son getting his feelings hurt and a good sweat?

The reason I am asking about the reels and rods is because I have to buy them directly from Pure Fishing and it could take a couple of weeks to get them to my house before we come. 

I know that's a lot and I appreciate any and all responses in advance.

Thank you,
Jason


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

What size shark is your ideal target? What is your experience level? Have you ever launched a kayak from a beach with decent surf?


----------



## WNCBassGuy (Jul 10, 2020)

I'm a boat guy. I've fished the ocean quite a bit from Little Cayman to Panama City to Oregon Inlet, but not what I'm talking about right now. I have never launched a kayak from the beach. I want my son and myself to have the best opportunity to hook and potentially land the biggest shark possible while we are there. The gear I listed above "should" be able to handle anything up to about 6 or 7 feet from what i've read. I could be wrong though. I was going to bring my boat, but was told the sides were too low due to it being a bass boat so we're leaving it at home. I have been fishing and hunting my entire life and want us to have a real adventure and not something we can do everyday. Charter boats are great, but I'm not paying 1200.00 to go out for one day or pay considerably less to stay tangled up with the typical clients on a head boat. I'm just asking for advice on where our best shot is at the deepest castable areas to hook a big one or "potentially" kayak some baits out if the surf isn't too bad and there aren't any deep water spots within casting range of the rigs I listed in the post above. Thank you for responding so quick!!


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

How old is your son?

I would suggest going the route of a 12' heavy rod and casting baits. You're going to need 8oz lead to hold. You need to do some research on here. Learn to tie a shock leader for casting heavy loads. You should also look at getting a breakaway cannon for a spinning rod if you go the penn 7500 route, it'll save your finger some pain. A 4 to 5 foot shark on a long rod can be a lot of fun. It can be a lot of work to get one through the bar if it doesn't want to play nice. I personally am not a fan of steel leaders and prefer to use 200# mono cannonball rigs if I'm targeting sharks not drum. It's a personal preference more for the sake of the shark , but to each their own. really anywhere along the outer banks is good for sharks, depending on where you are staying. I would suggest to fish in the hatters national seashore as opposed to nags head for them. Not sure how north of Oregon inlet feels about sharking, they have lots of swimmers. Morning and late afternoon are the better daylight hours to fish. Night time is best, but remember what comes out of the water has to go back in. Being in the dark makes everything more difficult. Be careful, good luck, have fun.

Welcome to the forum


----------



## WNCBassGuy (Jul 10, 2020)

He's 15 and 6'2". Are there any stretches of the outer banks where the bar is closest to the beach??


----------



## WNCBassGuy (Jul 10, 2020)

I'm wanting to fish early, late, and at night mostly. Will people grief you for sharking near the point? Also, you can keep a vehicle out there all night as long as someone is awake from what I read.


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

Currently osv ramps close at 9pm and open a 6 or 7 am . To prevent people from hitting turtles. No one will give you grief sharking at the point. You probably would get help with your catch, most people are very nice. Although if your there during drum season braid line is highly frowned upon. Dont bring braid to the point. The ramps are closed but you can still walk on after 9pm. You can look at the nps.gov website for current conditions, alerts and restrictions.


----------



## 40inchreds (Jan 13, 2018)

You lose leverage after about ten ft and it makes you fight the rod a lot more then the fish. Most shark casters in my area use 10ft rods and 65 to 80# braid to a #100 or #150 wind-on casting leader about two ft longer then from the reel to the rod tip. We tie this on with a fg knot and put a sinker slider on it and tie to a swivel. We then tie our choice of #15-#19 single strand wire to the swivel and to our hook, a in-line carbon circle hook size 9/0-20/0 depending on the bait and how we fish it. The best bait for big sharks is shark or ray because the little sharks don't or can't eat it. If you get a good spider weight you can use from a 4-8oz and they basically hold the same because it's based of the leg size and strength to bend out. I'd take 3 or 4 rods for the 2 of you. 2 lighter bait catchers to keep you entertained if the shark bite is slow and two shark rods. I'd fish one with either live or cut fish and if I got a harvestable sharker or a ray if use that on the other. You can catch some good sharks in close. Have you a hook or wire cuter handy and becareful because the 6 and under sharks are the dangerous ones on the beach. I like to clean and cut up my bait in the surf if there are no swimmers around. It keeps the beach from stinking and attracting bugs. I've always heard the point was great. Tide changes, and dusk and Dawn bite are usually best. High tide on the beach and the lower outgoing in inlets have been good for me. I'd also pick a couples spots incase surf is bad or the bite is bad. I'd talk to locals and go to a few of the tackle shops along the way or at least call. Bonita is the best bait for action but small sharks demolish it, so if there is a lot around it can be tough or expensive to cull out the little guys. Good luck and post a follow up report which people never due.


----------



## NH Paul (Sep 7, 2017)

The point is currenty closed to vehicles about a quarter mile away, so if you don't mind walking with your gear there may be few people fishing there. Yesterday there were only 4 others when I was there early in the morning. The NPS could change that before the end of July if the chicks finally fly off and no new nesters show up.

I would advise against kayaking in the surf unless the ocean is flat. It takes skill, practice, and safety equipment if someting happens to make it through the surf and back.


----------



## WNCBassGuy (Jul 10, 2020)

I found a deep stretch of beach on google earth just south of salvo. Anyone ever fish there? Looks like a deep gut there too. Over on N.C. Angler someone said yaupon beach and the channel at the tip of oak island? Anyone know anything about either of them?


----------



## WNCBassGuy (Jul 10, 2020)

We will have fun either way. I’m torn on whether to get a penn 113 us senator or a penn Spinfisher 8500 or a penn senator 114. Advice?


----------



## WNCBassGuy (Jul 10, 2020)

We will have fun either way. I’m torn on whether to get a penn 113 us senator or a penn Spinfisher 8500 or a penn senator 114. Advice?


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

Senators are not exactly casting reels.


----------



## Catch This (Nov 19, 2005)

Senators not being a casting reel is an understatement. Unless you have experience casting a senator, save yourself a lot of grief and go the spinning route. If you want a Penn Casting Reel, go with a Fathom 15. I also have to agree with one of the earlier posts, if you are going to fish for sharks from the beach, go with a 12' rod or 11' at the minimum.


----------



## The Joker (Mar 24, 2015)

Go see Bryan Lester at Hatteras Style Custom Rods in Buxton, he'll point you in the right direction. Look them up on Facebook.


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

Brian Lester's a shark fishing guide .... Book him at Hatteras Heavers in Buxton .... he'll show you how ..... I've watched him bring in some big sharks, including some whopper Hammerheads ...


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

Best advice on this thread.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Since you get the Penn discount get the 12/0 and stop screwing around with small Sharks. Plenty of Monsters out there that need to be taught a lesson. Not sure if the 14/0 is still available new, but if it is get it.

Anywhere on the OBX dropping a big bait in deep water will result in some critter eating it. In the Hook area you have a much higher chance of some critter hitting your kayak especially if you are dripping fluids.

If your son is 6'2" at Age 16 you feed him too well. Water will rip out of the Inlets at low tide and the Bull Sharks live on the North side of Hatteras Inlet out about 800 yards about 500 yards North of the Inlet. and when I say they Live there this time of year, paddle on out and they will come around.

Remember big Sharks are unruly critters and they will attack if you are slow afoot. 

Remember if you drag a giant one up on the beach, unless you plan on keeping him, you have to drag him back into the water which usually with a big Shark means stepping over the 1st ledge with the Shark.

Probably the best advice is a Penn Fathom 15, that provides me all the Sharking I ever need and then some.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Drop a 20 pound body section of one of those Scallop sucking down Cownose Rays out there around Dusk in the Hatteras Inlet North side and you are going to have visitors. You have to get the beach permit but you can leave your Truck on the Pole Road all night and fish right off the end of the ramp access. Sorry about the typo if your Son is 6'2" and 15, he definitely is eating too much.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Most other areas of the beach have quite a longer hike than the Pole Road last turn-off, especially if you decide to pack it in and want to get off the beach.

Remember to bring Off as there are other critters on the Pole Road that are far more dangerous than the Sharks.


----------



## The Joker (Mar 24, 2015)

WNCBassGuy Check you PMs


----------



## WNCBassGuy (Jul 10, 2020)

Garbo, you said get a jaws reel then you said a fathom 15 is plenty. The Fathom II 15 has magnetic cast control so I can chunk bait a long way if we can't figure out the whole kayak concept. Do you live on the OBX? My sister and brother in law lived on Nags Head til they moved up here to the mountains. He is from down there. I'm thinking about the oceanmaster surf 10' casting rod. What will this setup handle?

Fathom II 15 loaded with 50lb Spiderwire Stealth Braid, Top Shot of Berkelys 100lb saltwater and a heavy shock leader with that 10' oceanmaster surf rod


----------



## 40inchreds (Jan 13, 2018)

If you have the ability to get a kayak and a bigger sennator, bigger is always better. Get a 9/0 and fill it with 100# mono and you can catch most sharks to about 10ft and have much better chances of landing smaller 5 to 8ft sharks then on spinning gear. As for the spinning gear a 8500 spinfisher can catch most sharks to about 8ft if you got some skill. I fish kayaked baits and casters when shark fishing. The only reel benifits of a longer rod is keeping your line off the sandbars if there are any. With a big bait weight and shark rig you don't cast a lot further with a longer rod. A spectacular cast with a decent shark bait and rig would be 80yds, I usually throw mine 30 to 50yds depending bait size and casting leader. The biggest shark I've ever hooked on a casting rod was on a short cast. It was about 25yds at high tide and the tide went out some so it was like 10 yds out. I had a big 8000 on a 12ft ugly stick and I locked down the drag and I fought it with the tip up how you normally fight a fish and it was dragging me down the beach basically until it broke me off on a jettie almost a quarter mile away. They like to cruise the first ledge looking for food at dusk and Dawn.


----------



## WNCBassGuy (Jul 10, 2020)

I can get whatever size senator I need and a kayak. What i may be lacking is the skill to paddle the kayak out in the surf lol. I found a what appears to be a section just south of salvo that looks deep and the bar isn't visible. The bar then comes off the beach to the south and creates a deep gut from the looks of it. That looks really close to the beach. You have any experience with that section??


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

I recommended a big reel as you said you wanted Big Sharks, if 6 or 7 footers are what you are looking for then get a Fathom, I have several they cast nice. I catch more Sharks than I want, Drum fishing.

Once sharks get around nine or ten feet long other than Garbo's you are not going to get them in with casting tackle. You do hook them, and you do get to watch your line strip off your spool, if they happen to get hooked where they do not bite you off.

The beach changes after storms. What is deep on day is filled in the next and vice versa. Certain areas like the Point have sharks year round. In the fall and Christmas time it is Sand Bars and Hammerheads. In winter it is all Sandbars, they are pushing 9 feet now that they are protected. When the water gets warm the Blacktips arrive from Florida.

If you do not feel safe launching in surf, wait for a calm day and cast out your baits when the surf is up and wind is in your face.

Blacktips and Spinners will be all over the Point area and the Hook area right now the same goes for Hatteras Inlet.

Get a heaver and a Fathom and get bowed up, if you are not used to conventional reels get big spinner.

A 6/0 filled with 100 pound braid will be easier on you on the beach, than a 12/0 and a Fathom will be easier still,


----------



## 40inchreds (Jan 13, 2018)

See if you can get in contact with someone around the area that yaks. If it's not an issue a 14/0 with 130# mono will catch almost anything. A good kayak makes it easier, the ocean kayak frenzy and scrambler are go to models. You can catch a harvestable shark or ray on your caster and hook it by the anal fin on the sennator. You tug the line with just enough tension to make them swim out on their own freely, some people cut a few good luck stripes in them for extra attention. This works good on the outgoing around a point or inlet, the bait swims out with the tide. Also yaking baits is for the size of bait as much as distance. You could never cast a chunk of ray the size of a basketball behind the breakers but you can easily yak it. I drop my line at different distances to get more coverage. caster 50yds small yaked bait 100yds short drop big bait 150yds+ big bait bombed 400yds+. In the day the deep drops do better but at night the first ledge is where it's at. If you drop deep and reel in you can fell your weight drag over bars and hit ledges. I then try to drop on the first ledge that is usually 10ft or so deep on most beaches it just different distance. At some beaches it's 30ft to the ledge, at others its 800yds. 

My biggest shark yet and I started in 2016 but didn't fish alot in 2018 or 2019 so it's like my 3rd to 5th season depending how you count it.
















Garbo, Are those hammerheads big around Christmas time? Also do you know if people catch big duskies up there, like over 9ft.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

That critter looks dangerous, I want no part of him on my rigs...

Dusky Sharks were monsters up here when I was young, there were some big ones in the 14' range. Long Lining took its toll and as a result the Cow Nose Ray population exploded.

Most of the Hammerheads in winter time are Scalloped come in all sizes from big to extra large.


----------



## WNCBassGuy (Jul 10, 2020)

Outstanding guys. What are Garbos? Tigers?


----------



## Gorge (Jun 13, 2017)

The inlet has plenty of sharks. If you have trouble catching a properly sized ray, stop by any of the marinas around 4:30 or 5:00 and ask the fish cleaners for some tuna heads.


----------



## WNCBassGuy (Jul 10, 2020)

Whats the best bait/way to catch a ray? I heard there are a lot of cownose rays there. Garbo said to go about 500 yards north of the hook area and paddle a bait out about 500-800 yards. He said we would get bit and possibly by something BIG


----------



## 40inchreds (Jan 13, 2018)

I think a Garbo would be a Sandtiger. They don't fight much compared to other sharks but get big. I've heard as big as 13ft but 11ft is absolutely huge and 9ft is a dam good one.
6'9, my biggest but my buddy got one over 9 in 2016 wee get them in the spring down her in sc
















A good way to get bait is go fish the pier at a busy time and then you have the chance to catch a ray and also ask someone for one. I just use a short Carolina rig with cut mullet most of the time but large cownose like fresh menhadden and the little ones likes fresh shrimp. Shark is good bait too. 
Yum















I don't know the area or I would help you on spots. I was gonna do a spring trip up there but covid hit. Maybe I'll do a late fall trip for a hammer, dusky, sandbar trip.


----------



## WNCBassGuy (Jul 10, 2020)

We are coming the 24th of July through the 1st of August, then coming back in November. I overthink everything. I have put off ordering a couple of reels for over a week because I want to make sure what I get will stand up to whatever I hook. I think a 12/0 is overkill so I was thinking more like a Fathom II 40. That reel should handle almost anything I would imaging spooled with braid.


----------



## slosh (Jul 1, 2017)

I would get a Fathom 15 on a 12ft rod rated to throw 10 ounces. It will handle sharks to 6 or 7 ft no problem, and would make a great drum rod in November. Also makes a great backup plan in case you can't kayak out bait. 

If yakking bait is a certainty, also get a Penn 9/0 or larger, on a fighting rod. Make sure is rated for 50lb or heavier line of course. Rod doesn't need to be anything special, just has to not break. And remember for the fighting rod, shorter gives you more leverage. This gets important when trying to coax heavy weight onto the beach.


----------



## WNCBassGuy (Jul 10, 2020)

This may be a novice question but what does a 60 size Penn equate to? Is it a 6/0?


----------



## slosh (Jul 1, 2017)

Two different systems there. 60 is smaller in terms of size and line capacity and overall size than a 6/0.


----------



## WNCBassGuy (Jul 10, 2020)

Will you take a loot at the Penn Fathom 60, two speed lever drag and tell me if you think it's sufficient?


----------



## slosh (Jul 1, 2017)

For casting? Or for kayaked baits?


----------



## WNCBassGuy (Jul 10, 2020)

just in general. how big of a fish will it handle?


----------



## 40inchreds (Jan 13, 2018)

Depends how you fish it but 6 to 9ft is large for that reel where as on a 12/0 a 6 to 9ft is a smeduim ish fish. 80# braid is how I'd fish it to 100# mono to my leader.


----------



## slosh (Jul 1, 2017)

Fathom 60 would have plenty of drag and gearing, but line capacity is the limiting factor with this type of fishing, which is why the Senators are a popular option. I can't tell you how big a shark it would handle, but I'd guess up to 8 ft, species depending, with mono. For July blacktips it would be plenty. Loaded with braid, line capacity is no issue..... Just know braid can be a hassle when yakking out baits, and it requires more weight to hold bottom in wind/current. You would need a top shot of heavy mono, as was mentioned earlier. 

Given it's a 2 speed lever drag, I wouldnt anticipate that it'd be a pleasure to cast. I could be wrong though.


----------



## WNCBassGuy (Jul 10, 2020)

Right on. I wasn't talking about casting it. I'm ordering a Fathom II 15 and a 12 foot surf rod to cast. That Fathom 60 I was just going to get on a 5'8 lite tiger for bottom fishing/sharking. Right now I'm just trying to find a place to stay. It's hard to believe with this covid crap that there aren't any rooms available south of nags head and kittyhawk. If i wanted to stay in a generic tourist trap area I would cut 4 hours off my drive and go to charleston. Its crazy that I live in NC and can be to Charleston SC in 4.5 hours but it takes us roughly 9 to 10 to get to the OBX. Any of you know anyone or have any names of places that I can call to find a room? We would like something with a small kitchen because of the kids and cooking our own food while we are there. I'll run braid on it. I fish braid/mono or flouro leader up here all the time. Mainly we just want to stay somewhere remote and have fun. I want the kids to have a blast and us not feel like we are in a touristy area.


----------



## WNCBassGuy (Jul 10, 2020)

We are going to stay at Hatteras Island Inn. I'll be fishing the point (as long as it isn't crowded), South Beach right to the west of it, and Hatteras Inlet. Any tips for fishing that area? I'm sure there is good shark fishing there. Of course we can go up to Avon or Salvo or Waves too. What is the best way to fish the Point, South Beach, and Hatteras Inlet (FROM THE BANK) to catch sharks. Are there any big ones there?


----------



## WNCBassGuy (Jul 10, 2020)

Disregard my last post. Just booked a room at the Islander Motel in Nags Head. It was the cheapest and had the best reviews that I could find. Anywhere close to Nags Head to fish?? Still planning on driving down to Hatteras almost daily though unless Oregon Inlet has anything going on.


----------



## Imaduckin (Jul 15, 2020)

WNCBassGuy said:


> We will be down the last week of July. The answers I get here will determine where we will stay because it is strictly a shark fishing trip. I am going to buy one rod/rell combo to bring for the trip. I am on Pure Fishing's Pro Staff so I'll have to use a Penn Reel and am open to either spinning or conventional.
> 
> If there are castable areas around the inlets or deep beaches I'm thinking about a US Senator 113 and a Tiger 7 foot casting rod.
> 
> ...


Be aware some sharks are protected nowadays, they do have some restrictions in place


----------



## Imaduckin (Jul 15, 2020)

Also north of oregon inlet shark fishing from the surf is frowned upon due to swimmers


----------



## WNCBassGuy (Jul 10, 2020)

just planning on fishing. catch and release


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

What he's sayin has nothin to do with catch and release .... you'll have to find an area with no swimmers .... like Cape Point, you can walk there now are Hatteras Inlet late afternoon possibly ... you hook up with a shark around swimmers and Karen gonna claw your eyes out .... this place North or South of the bridge is packed right now ... kids and surfers everywhere .... Even finding a place to fish for Pomps and Sea Mullets tough ....


----------



## WNCBassGuy (Jul 10, 2020)

Gotcha. How is the area up toward Corolla where you can drive the beach? I’m asking these questions because I don’t know the answers. Other than lower Hatteras is there anywhere like around waves or salvo where I’ll have room to set up on the beach and have some room?


----------



## 40inchreds (Jan 13, 2018)

Fish the none swimming by hours


----------



## WNCBassGuy (Jul 10, 2020)

I didn't understand that 40inchreds. Don't know what you meant.


----------



## slosh (Jul 1, 2017)

Early morning, and late evening /night when the beaches are less crowded.


----------



## NH Paul (Sep 7, 2017)

WNCBassGuy said:


> Gotcha. How is the area up toward Corolla where you can drive the beach? I’m asking these questions because I don’t know the answers. Other than lower Hatteras is there anywhere like around waves or salvo where I’ll have room to set up on the beach and have some room?


Fish the beach on Pea Island which is south of the Oregon Inlet bridge. You can't drive on. Park anywhere along the road (watch for bird closures) and its a short walk to the beach. Miles of beaches and no people hardly, except at the ranger station.


----------



## obx96 (Jul 15, 2020)

I don't know much about shark fishing specifically but I do have a lot of experience of fishing the beaches up and down Hatteras Island (south of the Oregon Inlet) and some on Bodie Island (north of the inlet). Its important to keep in mind that the beaches and ocean just off of the Outer Banks change a lot so what is deep this month may not be next month, or even next week. That being said there are some general rules I have observed over the last 20 years. Ocean up towards Corolla is typically shallower. Nags Head area is of decent depth but you are not going to be able to drive on the beach in the summer and are going to have to put up with a lot more non-fishing tourists. Ramps 2&4 (the only National Seashore Ramps on Bodie Island) have decent depth but you will not be able to go all the way around to the inlet due to bird closures in the summer, I haven't had a ton of luck here fishing in recent years. Ramps 25, 27, 30, and 32 are some of the best on the island and very underappreciated. These are typically fairly deep waters though that can change. Ramp 38 is similar in depth to 25-32 but tend to be a little more crowded. Ramps 43 and 44 north of "The Point" are usually pretty deep especially in the hole that forms just north of the cape itself. Couple problems here are the fact that there are a lot of bird closures here in the summer (it is set to open fully Monday though); it is popular thus gets crowded quickly, and the beach on the north side of the point is not very wide and can at times be impassible at high tide. South of the point is typically only accessible via foot either by parking at the beginning of the closure on Ramp 44 or by South Beach road (old Ramp 45) through the campground. The water here however is not very deep (great spot for flounder but probably not sharks). I wouldn't waste my time with Ramps 48 and 49 as they are always very crowded, very shallow, and the water is full of seaweed. Ramp 55 is a long haul from Nags Head and is probably the most inconsistent. Sometimes you can get some deep water here but most of my trips down there it has been fairly shallow, I do like to try it though when there is a strong northerly wind because there it will be at your back as opposed to blowing sideways on the Northern beaches. I've never done any fishing on Ocracoke, but they have some excellent beaches from what I hear if you want to bear the hour ferry ride over there.


----------



## WNCBassGuy (Jul 10, 2020)

obx96 said:


> I don't know much about shark fishing specifically but I do have a lot of experience of fishing the beaches up and down Hatteras Island (south of the Oregon Inlet) and some on Bodie Island (north of the inlet). Its important to keep in mind that the beaches and ocean just off of the Outer Banks change a lot so what is deep this month may not be next month, or even next week. That being said there are some general rules I have observed over the last 20 years. Ocean up towards Corolla is typically shallower. Nags Head area is of decent depth but you are not going to be able to drive on the beach in the summer and are going to have to put up with a lot more non-fishing tourists. Ramps 2&4 (the only National Seashore Ramps on Bodie Island) have decent depth but you will not be able to go all the way around to the inlet due to bird closures in the summer, I haven't had a ton of luck here fishing in recent years. Ramps 25, 27, 30, and 32 are some of the best on the island and very underappreciated. These are typically fairly deep waters though that can change. Ramp 38 is similar in depth to 25-32 but tend to be a little more crowded. Ramps 43 and 44 north of "The Point" are usually pretty deep especially in the hole that forms just north of the cape itself. Couple problems here are the fact that there are a lot of bird closures here in the summer (it is set to open fully Monday though); it is popular thus gets crowded quickly, and the beach on the north side of the point is not very wide and can at times be impassible at high tide. South of the point is typically only accessible via foot either by parking at the beginning of the closure on Ramp 44 or by South Beach road (old Ramp 45) through the campground. The water here however is not very deep (great spot for flounder but probably not sharks). I wouldn't waste my time with Ramps 48 and 49 as they are always very crowded, very shallow, and the water is full of seaweed. Ramp 55 is a long haul from Nags Head and is probably the most inconsistent. Sometimes you can get some deep water here but most of my trips down there it has been fairly shallow, I do like to try it though when there is a strong northerly wind because there it will be at your back as opposed to blowing sideways on the Northern beaches. I've never done any fishing on Ocracoke, but they have some excellent beaches from what I hear if you want to bear the hour ferry ride over there.


I had already been eyeing the area south of waves and down toward salvo. I think we will focus our time around there. Do they get really crowded or will we be able to park and have plenty of room to fish? obx96, thank you for taking the time to write such a detailed response!! I'll follow your advice for sure. Are the tackle shops down there the real deal or do they say what is necessary to make money. I know in the bass fishing world you'll get told whatever to get you to buy something. I've got several rods and reels that will work surf fishing, but I did buy a Penn US Senator 113N. It's the narrow version they used to replace the baja special. It says it will hold quite a bit of 50 lb braid. The reason I asked about the tackle shops is because I didn't buy a rod to put it on. I'm going to wait until i get there.


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

Tw's will have whatever you need. All the shops down there are nice . Tw's is in nags head. Frank and frans in avon, red drum in Buxton. Also in Buxton is hatteras style custom rods, Bryan is the guy you need to talk to about shark fishing . You should watch the video on their fb page for reference.


----------



## WNCBassGuy (Jul 10, 2020)

Benji said:


> Tw's will have whatever you need. All the shops down there are nice . Tw's is in nags head. Frank and frans in avon, red drum in Buxton. Also in Buxton is hatteras style custom rods, Bryan is the guy you need to talk to about shark fishing . You should watch the video on their fb page for reference.


10-4 man. I appreciate it. I'll buy a good "fairly reasonable rod" to use while I'm down there. I guess it'll all depend on what we end up doing. I'd like to link up with a few guys who do it so we can get our feet wet. I'll have two teenage boys with me who are stout and will be good help lol.


----------



## obx96 (Jul 15, 2020)

WNCBassGuy said:


> I had already been eyeing the area south of waves and down toward salvo. I think we will focus our time around there. Do they get really crowded or will we be able to park and have plenty of room to fish? obx96, thank you for taking the time to write such a detailed response!! I'll follow your advice for sure. Are the tackle shops down there the real deal or do they say what is necessary to make money. I know in the bass fishing world you'll get told whatever to get you to buy something. I've got several rods and reels that will work surf fishing, but I did buy a Penn US Senator 113N. It's the narrow version they used to replace the baja special. It says it will hold quite a bit of 50 lb braid. The reason I asked about the tackle shops is because I didn't buy a rod to put it on. I'm going to wait until i get there.


All of the beaches can get pretty busy in the summer and I’ve heard this year is busier than usual but if you are willing to get out there before 9:00 you should have you pick of beach and stake out a spot for the day. The ramps just south of a salvo are typically the least busy but busy is a relative term on Hatteras Island, busy is when you have another vehicle within 50 yards. As for bait and tackle shops I frequent the Fishin Hole in Salvo and Dillons Corner in Buxton.


----------



## WNCBassGuy (Jul 10, 2020)

obx96 said:


> All of the beaches can get pretty busy in the summer and I’ve heard this year is busier than usual but if you are willing to get out there before 9:00 you should have you pick of beach and stake out a spot for the day. The ramps just south of a salvo are typically the least busy but busy is a relative term on Hatteras Island, busy is when you have another vehicle within 50 yards. As for bait and tackle shops I frequent the Fishin Hole in Salvo and Dillons Corner in Buxton.


I really appreciate it. Last time I was in OBX was in 2005 while I was stationed in Charleston. My sister and brother in law lived at Nags Head. His dad owned one of the local restaurants. Tragically, his father committed suicide and they moved to the mountains after that. Brent was a big surfer and local guy to down there. I hate going places and feeling like a tourist making all the locals mad. I know how it feels up here in the mountains every summer and fall when the leaves turn.


----------



## obx96 (Jul 15, 2020)

WNCBassGuy said:


> I really appreciate it. Last time I was in OBX was in 2005 while I was stationed in Charleston. My sister and brother in law lived at Nags Head. His dad owned one of the local restaurants. Tragically, his father committed suicide and they moved to the mountains after that. Brent was a big surfer and local guy to down there. I hate going places and feeling like a tourist making all the locals mad. I know how it feels up here in the mountains every summer and fall when the leaves turn.


Hope you have a great time, there’s no better place on earth than the OBX!


----------



## WNCBassGuy (Jul 10, 2020)

obx96 said:


> Hope you have a great time, there’s no better place on earth than the OBX!


I'm no saltwater expert, but I'm guessing my bass gear 7'3 + foot baitcasters with 30lb braid/flouro leader will work casting for babies in the surf?


----------



## obx96 (Jul 15, 2020)

WNCBassGuy said:


> I'm no saltwater expert, but I'm guessing my bass gear 7'3 + foot baitcasters with 30lb braid/flouro leader will work casting for babies in the surf?


Well I’m no freshwater expert but I suspect the rod and line will work just fine. As for the reel, I’ve never used a baitcaster in the surf but I suspect you can (maybe someone else on here can shed a better light on this). If you want to give it a try some of the cheaper Daiwa spinning reels are a good bang for the buck and pretty reliable without too much cost.


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

Take the reel completely apart and clean it when you get home. Yes. Keep it out the sand and water.


----------



## WNCBassGuy (Jul 10, 2020)

Benji said:


> Take the reel completely apart and clean it when you get home. Yes. Keep it out the sand and water.


Yea, I'm definitely not going to dunk my Revos in the surf unless it happens accidentally. I'll spray everything off daily while i'm there. I've got a Revo Inshore that I throw bama rigs and big swimbaits on that i'm definitely bringing. Also have a surf rod that we bought years back that still works good. We are gonna have a good time either way. My US Senator should come one day next week. I'm going to wait until i get there and get a decent rod for whatever type of fishing we end up doing for bigger fish.


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

Use LOW pressure when you spray them off to avoid washing salt into the reel. I also use a few drops of dawn dish soap in a spray bottle of water to spray reels off before I rinse them to help get the salt off.


----------



## WNCBassGuy (Jul 10, 2020)

Absolutely! I've got 30lb braid on most of my rigs with either 12-20lb floro leaders on them. Will that be sufficient for the surf?


----------



## slosh (Jul 1, 2017)

Will be fine. Alabama rig rod would be great for light surf. Only concern is my bass baitcasters hate sand, compared to my old clunker surf reels.


----------



## WNCBassGuy (Jul 10, 2020)

slosh said:


> Will be fine. Alabama rig rod would be great for light surf. Only concern is my bass baitcasters hate sand, compared to my old clunker surf reels.


True that. I’ve got a spinning surf outfit and a 113N Penn US Senator as well. Waiting to buy a rod down there when I figure out how I’ll be using it. No need to buy a heaver if we are gonna kayak bait out.


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

Not trying to sound negative but you shouldn't put a senator on a casting rod. You will not be successful in casting far. I can sling 8 n bait about 430 foot on a good day, and I couldn't cast that senator 100 foot on a heaver without a huge mess. It's like entering a f350 in a formula 1 race. Get a 7 or 8 foot stand up rod for it and a tall sand spike to keep you line up out of the surf, and yak baits out.

Also get a fighting belt, preferably one with a large back brace.


----------



## slosh (Jul 1, 2017)

Benji is right on. 

Even reeling in a yakked bait with no shark is laborious, and that is mostly done with the rod spiked. Reeling in a shark from hundreds of yards is hard work, definitely get a fighting belt. 

There'll be no casting the Senator, for sure. 

Biggest reel I would put on a heavier would be a like a Fathom 40 star drag, and that would just be for big sharks reasonably close in. A Fathom 15 will cast way more easily, and handle sharks to 6 ft or so. 

Casting heavy weight from the beach is an almost entirely different skill set from using a baitcaster in freshwater. Consider the physics behind launching an 8 oz weight + bait, with a 12 ft rod..... If you can't get a good grip on the spool while the rod loads during the cast, game over. Then there's the matter of spool control once the bait is flying. A big spool is a lot tougher to control than a small one, hence the popularity of small conventional reels for surf fishing. 

Safe bet for July trip is heaver/big spinning reel, and yakked baits for sharks. If you go conventional /heaver, find a secluded spot to fish, and buy plenty of extra terminal tackle..... Trust me, I know.


----------



## WNCBassGuy (Jul 10, 2020)

The reel I’m talking about is the US senator. It’s the direct replacement for the Baja special. It’s supposed to cast darn good


----------



## WNCBassGuy (Jul 10, 2020)

It’s not a regular 113!


----------



## WNCBassGuy (Jul 10, 2020)

But, we’ve got a surf rod that we can cast with. The other we can lob in needed lol


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

I know exactly what it is. I have a pair of red 4/0 senators that are much older than me, at 40, still in perfect working condition. The reel hasn't changed much since it was first introduced.


----------



## slosh (Jul 1, 2017)

The 113N will be a good casting Senator, but realistically expect 40-80 yards on a good cast starting out. Less in a decent headwind.

Honestly your physical size and strength is a big factor in casting a setup like that. 

I started out with an aluminum spool Jigmaster on an Ocean Master heaver, similar to your setup. No casting brakes (magnetic or centrifugal) on those, so the learning curve is steep!


----------



## WNCBassGuy (Jul 10, 2020)

Benji said:


> I know exactly what it is. I have a pair of red 4/0 senators that are much older than me, at 40, still in perfect working condition. The reel hasn't changed much since it was first introduced.


We are the same age!


----------



## 40inchreds (Jan 13, 2018)

Yo casting a conventional reel with a lot of weight is a skill in it's self. I got a old diawa I throw with no brakes and it's all thumb but it doesn't give me problems unless I go full blast first cast. So I do a few warm of cast to wet the line and get the old girl ready to move. I got new conventual reels and they are much harder to throw with no breaks because spool speed I think. But I put the mags on and I can throw anything in any condition if there set high but you loose distance. I shark fish a lot and it can be a lot of work for nothing or even more work for something good. With yaked out baits on heavy gear it goes like this, under 5ft you barely feel 5-9 ft are the fun fish that fight but are easily caught, 9-15 is were it starts to become a struggle. Your gear is good for 9 and under. So with that in mind you don't need to focus on distance and massive baits, eespecially in a good area. If y'all could fish 4 caster and a yaker you'd have a decent spread to increase chances. I'd fish the linear even though they will be spread out. So that means one at like 40yds out 80, 100, 120 and then drop the yak bait at least 200. This covers the most water. Fish typically swim by the beach in a pretty similar line to the shoreline so if you throw all your rods 40yds out your really only covering the one zone even though you have 4 baits in it. I only put them in the same area once I've figured out where the bite is concentrated. A variety of bait is good. Small baits can catch big fish and with caster sometimes it's better to sacrifice bait size for distance. If you can only get a bait the size of a quarter out to the spot your better fishing that in the good spot the a big bait short of it. You can also play the tides, sometimes I'll setup knowing I'm waiting for a tide or bite window that might be a full tide away. I'll short cast a big bait at low and when the tide comes in your in a good spot at high tide. Your best odds of catching a big shark will be based off your bait. If you catch fresh bait on the beach and cut it up right before you use it, you will maximize your odds. I'd start with mullet on the casters and get a ray or shark and then use that for bait for the yak bait. If you get the big 1/8 gauge spider weights you want to rig it like a reef anchor, then when your weight breaks away it reals in backwards.


----------



## WNCBassGuy (Jul 10, 2020)

40inchreds said:


> Yo casting a conventional reel with a lot of weight is a skill in it's self. I got a old diawa I throw with no brakes and it's all thumb but it doesn't give me problems unless I go full blast first cast. So I do a few warm of cast to wet the line and get the old girl ready to move. I got new conventual reels and they are much harder to throw with no breaks because spool speed I think. But I put the mags on and I can throw anything in any condition if there set high but you loose distance. I shark fish a lot and it can be a lot of work for nothing or even more work for something good. With yaked out baits on heavy gear it goes like this, under 5ft you barely feel 5-9 ft are the fun fish that fight but are easily caught, 9-15 is were it starts to become a struggle. Your gear is good for 9 and under. So with that in mind you don't need to focus on distance and massive baits, eespecially in a good area. If y'all could fish 4 caster and a yaker you'd have a decent spread to increase chances. I'd fish the linear even though they will be spread out. So that means one at like 40yds out 80, 100, 120 and then drop the yak bait at least 200. This covers the most water. Fish typically swim by the beach in a pretty similar line to the shoreline so if you throw all your rods 40yds out your really only covering the one zone even though you have 4 baits in it. I only put them in the same area once I've figured out where the bite is concentrated. A variety of bait is good. Small baits can catch big fish and with caster sometimes it's better to sacrifice bait size for distance. If you can only get a bait the size of a quarter out to the spot your better fishing that in the good spot the a big bait short of it. You can also play the tides, sometimes I'll setup knowing I'm waiting for a tide or bite window that might be a full tide away. I'll short cast a big bait at low and when the tide comes in your in a good spot at high tide. Your best odds of catching a big shark will be based off your bait. If you catch fresh bait on the beach and cut it up right before you use it, you will maximize your odds. I'd start with mullet on the casters and get a ray or shark and then use that for bait for the yak bait. If you get the big 1/8 gauge spider weights you want to rig it like a reef anchor, then when your weight breaks away it reals in backwards.


I appreciate ya reds. From Salvo south we should be okay?


----------



## Gorge (Jun 13, 2017)

If it's too rough to yak your baits out, you can just get those young bucks to swim em out. Old school!


----------



## WNCBassGuy (Jul 10, 2020)

Oh man. They are mountain tough, not ocean tough. There are different versions lol. They will drag a deer or hog or bear through laurels and over cliffs but I don’t know about swimming in the ocean lol.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

WNCBassGuy said:


> Oh man. They are mountain tough, not ocean tough. There are different versions lol. They will drag a deer or hog or bear through laurels and over cliffs but I don’t know about swimming in the ocean lol.


Time to mountain man up. 

Pick up a dinged up surfboard when you get to the beach and have them Country Boys turn into Surf Men, if it is too gnarly to paddle out in a kayak.

Red Head and his Brother used to paddle their Shark baits out in the 70's. 

My Great Uncle used to snorkel and spearfish the outer reefs off the North Shore of Oahu. He had a twenty foot rope that he would drag the speared fish behind him as he kept fishing. Most times he got back on the beach with his catch but sometimes the Galapagos Sharks or the Tigers took their share.

I did my fair share of surfing when I was young, but I will admit that I never dragged a Shark Bait out. It was bad enough at a place called Boneyards off Encinitas CA, just to be the only one left in the lineup waiting on a wave...…..


----------



## WNCBassGuy (Jul 10, 2020)

I can imagine. That’s where the grown ones are. We are going to have a blast either way. Hell, if we have stand on the beach the entire trip it beats work.


----------



## WNCBassGuy (Jul 10, 2020)

We will have fun even if we just fish off of the beach all week. I’m mainly just looking for areas with deeper water from salvo south. I’d love to see the boys hook something that will make em sweat lol.


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

I have the equipment you need, but it ain't gonna be easy. Bad fish. Not like going down the pond chasin' bluegills and tommycods. Those sharks, swallow you whole. Little shakin', little tenderizin', an' down you go.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Is that a Martini action Greener harpoon gun?


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

Garboman said:


> Is that a Martini action Greener harpoon gun?


It sure is 😎


----------



## mdsurffishing (Dec 31, 2013)

1BadF350 said:


> It sure is 😎
> View attachment 67050


Now that is a cool collection, where did you find the barrel?


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

mdsurffishing said:


> Now that is a cool collection, where did you find the barrel?


The barrel is original and production used, though not screen used. It was one of several used to float the special effects platforms. They were all black. The special effects crew took five of them and painted them yellow to represent the shark, since most of the time the mechanical sharks were not working. I purchased two of them from Lynn and Susan Murphy of Martha’s Vinyard. I painted them yellow to match the ones seen on film. T
he Murphy’s are well known as having worked on the film production crew. Lynn purchased many of the original props after production wrapped up, including the ORCA boat which was sunk at the end of the movie. That boat was a fiberglass replica of the original orca used to repeatedly sink during several takes of filming the sinking sequence . I have a piece of that boat too.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Does the Harpoon gun work?

If so have you tried it out?

Can I borrow it for the Month of October?


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

It works yes I shot it once. But...Those harpoons would be nearly impossible to replace if broken. So, it’s a fully functioning museum piece now.


----------



## WNCBassGuy (Jul 10, 2020)

I know it's not a giant, but we are doing what we came to do! I appreciate everyone being kind and helpful!!!!


----------



## WNCBassGuy (Jul 10, 2020)




----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

Over slot pup?


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

You have learned on of life's great lessons...... the best way to catch and hook up to Big Sharks is to go Drum Fishing.


----------



## WNCBassGuy (Jul 10, 2020)

What kind of shark was that? It had hooks all in its face where it had been hanging out at the pier I guess. We got all of them out except one kingfish rig that was buried.


----------

